
TrackMeNot: Firefox plugin to hide your searches in a sea of automated random searches - soundsop
http://www.mrl.nyu.edu/~dhowe/trackmenot/
======
pclark
police call google

police: "did y IP make x queries on n?"

google: grep x /logs/y.log

google: yes

police: cool. He tried to obscure the search, but was thwarted by a simply
text search in the logs.

~~~
gdee
1\. Fixed IPs are the exception nowadays in residential connections.

2\. That extension goes more against profiling. Not the case of your example.

